# Boar is down



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Today is my lucky day. :darkbeer: I had the honor to shoot my big boar.
The weather was dry and frindly +12° and a slightly wind was blowing from the mountains down. The group of boars came from the valley slowly up so that I was able to hide behind a dry bush. 
It was not a easy shoot because under the skin was a lot of fat and muscles, I was very surprised that my 620 grain arrow, shooting by 92 lbs not went through. The boar had a weight of 170 kilo and was down after 20 yard.
My hunting mate Frank ( Nimrod-100 ) was with me and gave me assistance to film the whole scenario. He will cut a good video from this day for me.

My equipment was at follow :
Bow : Mathews Safari 92 lbs
Arrow : Carbon Express CX 400 / with weight tubes 620 grain
Arrow head : German Kinetic 125 grain
Arrow speed : 260 fps:



































Here the thickness of the " shield " we call this thick layer so.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

WAY TO GO FRANK!!!!!

Congrats on an amazing boar! Weidmansheil!


----------



## Dschingis (Feb 18, 2005)

*Boar down*

My Congratulation Frank 
that I called a strong pig. That the arrow completely penetrated already is remarkable. Your eqipment was not with security too weak, what I always would say, high drawweight and heavy arrows, are associated never. 

"Waidmannsheil"
Armin


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Hope you bring some of that boar's salami with in August...:wink:

Prost :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> Hope you bring some of that boar's salami with in August...:wink:
> 
> Prost :darkbeer::darkbeer:


Will try my very best:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations Frank!!!!

Looks like your setup has quite a punch to it.

Great reward for all those cold morning practise with the bow and all the planning you did for this hunt.

Just goes to show. Don't ever give up.

Weidmansheil!!!!!

P.S

I am glad I was not there to help carry that thing out of there. Looks like hard work. :wink::wink:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Frank,

Congrats again from me, buddy.:darkbeer:

That was really a huge pig.:thumbs_up

First editing of the film is finished.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Let me see this :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## fraeg (Dec 21, 2005)

*amazing Boar*

Hello frank,

Congratulations foe this amazing Boar!! :thumbs_up

greetz frank


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Boar*

Congratulations Frank! What a nice boar, hope you still dream about the hunt for many nights to come! Seems like good penetration and a good setup. You are almost ready for Cape Buffalo!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Ian, you are right, I am ready for the Buff bud not my minister of finance:wink: What would be the live without dreams.




The rich man can pay all his dreams, what a poor fool:darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Waidmansheil! That means that there will be bacon in the swart potjie for a year or more!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

That is BIG PIG. Now where is Obelix and Asterix? Congrats Frank that is an awesome animal!!!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Boar*

Welldone Frank,
You are more than ready for Buffalo with your setup and skills.Congrats on a magnificent trophy
Philip


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Frank!:darkbeer::cocktail:

That's one hell of a pig!

That grissle pad on the shoulder is impressive to say the least!
One look at those teeth and you can see why they they need that protestion?

Looking forward to the salami in August!:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you mates !
It was a great day with lot of lessons about the anatomie of this huge boar.
In the evening I had some cold one:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Frank,

*Weidmannsheil!!*



:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

gintonic said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> *Weidmannsheil!!*
> 
> ...


well done Frank


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Boar*

Frank,

Nice pig. They are under rated as they are very tough animals!

Congrats,

Matt


----------



## Algiz (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats Frank, und ein kräftiges Waidmannsheil.
For this "little"  pig. :darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nice Piggie frank.....*

I would love to shoot me one of those babies.:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here two pictures from the head, so you can see how big is the next trophy at my wall.

View attachment 365535


Here my shoe to comparison

View attachment 365534


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hope you have a strong wall Frank!!!!

Thats going to be a awesome mount..


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

That will be a great mount Frank well done again


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is the video from my boar hunt on YouTube.
I hope the link work.
Many many thank`s to my hunting mate Frank for produce this video.

*http://www.youtube.com/v/LmJdHbfjvrI&hl=en*


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I enjoyed the video...

Frank the shooter and Frank the camera shooter you both did a great job.

Congratulations to both.


----------



## Dschingis (Feb 18, 2005)

Hallo Frank,

noch einmal meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem fantastischem Abschuss und diesem sehr schönen Video. An dieser Stelle auch an den Video-Shooter Frank meinen Glückwunsch für die tollen und stimmungsvollen Aufnahmen.

Waidmannsheil Dschingis

PS
Muss mir nun erst einmal den "Sabber" mit einem Glas Bier vom Mund spülen.
Prost Ihr Beiden.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Frank 

Waidmansheil delayed. Is a great video. But this is also a nice boar,
let you taste it.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Roland


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Frank! Very nice pig! Where did the hunt take place??


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Keiler.

Nun musst Du wohl Deinen Grillspiess verstärken?:wink:


Viele Grüsse
H


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

You were surprized that your arrow went throgh. What do you normally shoot brick walls, tanks. Thats also of mass in motion. Your a bigger man tan I am. Congrats on you monster boar.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

flathead said:


> You were surprized that your arrow went throgh. What do you normally shoot brick walls, tanks. Thats also of mass in motion. Your a bigger man tan I am. Congrats on you monster boar.


No, you misunderstand me, I was surprized that my arrow not pass through completely. By this bow equipment I was 100% sure to get a completely pass through shoot. But now I know where the mistake was, the best point is a bit quarter from behind for aiming, we in Germany call this shoot " weich " weak shoot. By my next big boar I will do a better shoot, this is hunting every day you eat a new lesson.


----------

